# Beretta APX / Beretta 92FS



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thinking about adding a new handgun. I saw the APX on sale for $329 instead of $529.
The 92FS is $519 instead of $599. Not concerned about a concealed carry weapon but more for target and home defense. Any thought on these two?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the APX since I haven't had the opportunity to shoot one yet. I have owned a 96 FS chambered for .40 S & W for 20+ years & it's been a great pistol. The original intent when I purchased this pistol was for home defense purposes. The ergonomics appealed to me along with the decocker feature. My gun has a full Hogue grip w/ finger grooves & tritium sights. The trigger mechanism has been worked & had some polishing. That pistol been rock solid dependable on my reloads & several brands of personal defense rounds & I've easily put several thousand rounds through it. I've been kicking around also buying a nice 1911 but a good friend mentioned a 92 FS he wanted to sell that has been upgraded by Wilson Combat. I'm waiting on the opportunity to try it at the range soon. Mike.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

I'm wanting to stick with 9mm due to ammo cost.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If there is any place open near where we live, you can try some of mine out. Best semi-auto pistol around, IMHO.
FWIW, I got a Langdon Tactical 92 Elite LTT on Gunbroker for 670 bucks plus FFL. It's $999 at Cabelas, which is full retail. 
Great Lakes has the regular models on sale from time to time.
The newer 92 F/S models have a polymer trigger and guide rod....which I'm not crazy about. No one has ever had one break, as far as I know, but why mess with the plastic?









One of my pet peeves with youtube and various magazine articles are the constant referencing that a DA/SA has a DA first shot. The first shot does NOT have to be in DA....ever.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had a 92FS for decades, love it. Thousands and thousands of rounds, accurate and extremely reliable.

That having been said, a few years back I bought a CZ-75B. If you're in the market for a high capacity full size 9mm, you need to put one of these in your hand, literally. Just as reliable as the Beretta, but the grip feels like it was made for you. Ironically everybody that has shot mine says the same thing, regardless of hand size. 

Do some research on it, impressive history. Impressive pistol.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

A new 92 will be made in TN, USA.
Just saying.........


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought a 92 when they first came on the market. Can’t say anything bad about it but stock it was no target gun. If I was shopping for a 9mm it would be a Brn HP or a S&W 39. The S&W is easiest one to pick up at $400. Good informal target and people shooter. I like Brn better but harder to find reasonable.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Wilson Combat, Langdon Tactical, and even Beretta itself now make an excellent target barrel. Combined with a trigger job using Wilson or LTT parts, these guns can be real shooters.
And there is NO STRIKER involved.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The bottom video is a little longer but both contain some good info.

Got to do something to occupy your time these days.

Note: these are 92 LTT models: one full size, one compact.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

One more thing...

If you're strictly going to use a pistol for competitive target shooting, a target barrel would be an excellent upgrade for any pistol. I have pistols with and without target barrels.

I you plan on using it for carry or defense, larger chambered mil spec barrels will generally go bang and cycle regardless of the bullet profile or tolerance inconsistencies in the rounds.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Joe: at some point, try getting a hold of a 92 that has thin grips installed on it. The difference was shocking to me....in a favorable way. 
And I'm more than fine with a totally stock 92 grip.....FWIW.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey Joe: at some point, try getting a hold of a 92 that has thin grips installed on it. The difference was shocking to me....in a favorable way.
> And I'm more than fine with a totally stock 92 grip.....FWIW.


Berk, thanks. I'll have to look into that. The Beretta not only has a large grip, but there are edges that I feel when shooting it. I was going to put a set of Houghes on it, but thought that it would increase the size of the grip, which is not needed.

What brand of grips did you try?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

joebertin said:


> Berk, thanks. I'll have to look into that. The Beretta not only has a large grip, but there are edges that I feel when shooting it. I was going to put a set of Houghes on it, but thought that it would increase the size of the grip, which is not needed.
> 
> What brand of grips did you try?


https://www.langdontactical.com/vz-g10-ultra-thin-ltt-grips/

Watching the videos on YouTube, I thought the talk of how nice these grips were was....well....b.s.

Could't have been more wrong. They change the feel of the gun. Highly recommended.

BTW: those are the grips on my new LTT now. You may need a different part # for a regular 92.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> https://www.langdontactical.com/vz-g10-ultra-thin-ltt-grips/
> 
> Watching the videos on YouTube, I thought the talk of how nice these grips were was....well....b.s.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

